# The rocky mountain way



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

The rocky mountain way
painted in acrylic 
by paul


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is one of my favorites of yours. I really like this one!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful job!


----------

